# Boost pedal/tubescreamer in front of amp...do you REALLY use it?



## Drache713 (May 20, 2009)

I have a Peavey 6505+ and Peavey 412MS cab with Sheffield speakers, and a Schecter Loomis loaded with Seymour Duncan Blackout neck model pickups. I use a TS7ovChaos in front of the amp as a midrange boost/lowend cut mostly with the gain at 2, tone at 4, and level at 2, not really using it for any gain or volume boost - just making things tighter. I know lots of people say that the 6505+ benefits greatly from using a boost in front of the amp, but my question is - do you REALLY think it sounds better or is really essential for a tight tone? I only ask because I don't have an elaborate midi switching system for FX or to control a loop box to take the TS7 out of the front of the amp so I have to leave it on the entire time to minimize on the tap-dancing, and when I switch over to cleans it sounds much more gritty and dirty then I would like (I try to setup the rhythm channel to be as much as a nice clean channel as possible and leave the lead channel for my main distortion). If i had the money or equipment I'd get a midi switching system to control a loop box and just take out the TS7 from the chain when I switch to cleans but I don't really have that option right now. I rarely use cleans, but it still urkes me, and I'm just curious what your guys' thoughts are about a boost/tubescreamer in front of the 6505+ - yay or nay?


----------



## danenachtrieb (May 20, 2009)

just use it as boost. i had the same "tap dancing" problem. try the settings i use: drive at 1 or all the way down, tone at half, and level all the way up. i got a chaos modded maxon od-808, but there's not crazy difference. just give it a try and see if it works.


----------



## drenzium (May 20, 2009)

i boost every amp i use, i think its essential for a tight tone. because the gain is set so low it can boost the overdrive channel, and also give the clean channel a bit more attack without distorting it (that is if your amp is turned up very loud) so i avoid tapdancing and am able to leave it on all the time


----------



## danenachtrieb (May 20, 2009)

drenzium said:


> i boost every amp i use, i think its essential for a tight tone. because the gain is set so low it can boost the overdrive channel, and also give the clean channel a bit more attack without distorting it (that is if your amp is turned up very loud) so i avoid tapdancing and am able to leave it on all the time


 
word+1


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 20, 2009)

I have a BM. No matter how I set it I do not like what it does to my cleans but LOVE what it does for my Rhy and Lead.
Gain = Off
Tone = a hair under half.
Volume = between half and 3/4

I run the Gain on my Ul's lead channel a little under the halfway mark.

It is tighter than a mosquitos anus with attack like I have never heard from anything else. It still has some nice low end punch that feels like a kick to the chest.


----------



## mnemonic (May 20, 2009)

back when i used a tube amp, i would always leave the overdrive on. it wasn't boosting much gain, so as long as the clean channel wasn't pushed too hard, it stayed clean. just sounded brighter and snappier with the overdrive on.


----------



## Joey (May 20, 2009)

After buying my TS9, i cant imagine using my 6505 without it. It brightens and tightens the amp up in a fabulous way.


----------



## BurialWithin (May 20, 2009)

I use a ts-9 in front on my 5150 and i won't play without i've gotten used to the sound i get from it. It tightens it up a whole lot in my opinion and just gives me a dry . I have the gain at 0 tone at about 3/4 and the level all the way up.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 20, 2009)

I used to use my Blood Drive all the time with my DTX..nowadays..not so much. I grew tired of it and just took it out of the signal. The amp sounds better without it I think


----------



## budda (May 20, 2009)

I always have my TSovChaos on with my amp.

want to know how I keep my clean channel clean?

* i use my neck pickup, and the volume is on 4 not 10* - keeps the signal clean, and if i want to add TS-produced dirt, i set my bridge volume accordingly and either blend pickups or use just the bridge.

I dont have tapdancing issues


----------



## Scarpie (May 20, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> I have a BM. No matter how I set it I do not like what it does to my cleans but LOVE what it does for my Rhy and Lead.
> Gain = Off
> Tone = a hair under half.
> Volume = between half and 3/4
> ...



i am not hoping to open a shitstorm here but what is this said "BM"?


----------



## drenzium (May 20, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> i am not hoping to open a shitstorm here but what is this said "BM"?



custom Bloody Murder overdrive  a member of this forum makes them and sells them


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 20, 2009)

I sit my Bloody Murder on top of my amp right into my NS2 into the amp, it's always on.

I can't play an amp without it.


----------



## drenzium (May 20, 2009)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I sit my Bloody Murder on top of my amp right into my NS2 into the amp, it's always on.
> 
> I can't play an amp without it.



i do the same thing  my sd-1 into ns-2 sitting sideways on my head. i dont like the idea of pedalboards and stuff, and its not like i need to turn them off at any time.

i REALLY want to upgrade from the sd-1, i want a tighter pedal, but i cant get a bloody murder due to his troubles at the moment


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone here tried one of these? 

Empress Effects : ParaEq w/Boost

There is no demo for heavy tones but it looks fantastic. I'm wondering about it because I feel like my maxon 808 while making my tone punchier and hold together better it also compresses the tonal "image" and makes it less 3D. Anyone?????


----------



## silentrage (May 21, 2009)

If I turn the gain knob on my DC-5 to 10 it sounds like ass. But if I keep it at 6-7 and clean boost it with an OD, it sounds awesome. So in my case, definitely REALLY need it.


----------



## Harry (May 21, 2009)

I pretty much boosted all the amps I used in the past since a lot of them never had the sustain for leads I was looking for.


----------



## Arsis (May 21, 2009)

O rly? Ya rly. EDIT: (sorry I just think of that every time I see you post.)
That being said.

If I want any medal or tight tones coming out of my marshall I have to have my boost on. HAVE. If I want to get some rock tones then I cant take it off.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2009)

I use a Vox Satchurator as a boost for my Peavey XXX. 

Set the same as a Tube Screamer boost = gain all the way down to 2, tone all the way down 2-3, and volume all up to 8-9. 

Also I don't crank my gain on the Crunch and Ultra channels up much, unless I'm doing the full on metal gigs. Basically not only the booster compresses, but because of the Satchurator's big midrange, it adds meat to my tone. 

This gives me plenty of tonal range, Clean, Boosted clean for that gritty tone, Low Gain Crunch, Boosted Crunch for Creamy lead and sustain, Tight Rhythm from Ultra and Boosted Ultra for the meaty, over the top stuff. 

Suffice to say, I love this setup.


----------



## drenzium (May 21, 2009)

why do people set their tone so low? i find turning it up gives more presence and tightness in the lower registers, it sounds too loose and bassy with it turned down


----------



## Nick1 (May 21, 2009)

I use an overdrive all the time. I have 4 different ones. They range from low gain to high gain and all have different eqing. Overdrives smooth out the tone and add a nice long sustain.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 21, 2009)

drenzium said:


> why do people set their tone so low? i find turning it up gives more presence and tightness in the lower registers, it sounds too loose and bassy with it turned down



I set mine anywhere from 5-7 depending on how I feel, on what amp I'm using. Gain is completely down and volume is set so that when I'm on the clean channel if I turned the pedal on and off you wouldn't hear a volume difference.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 21, 2009)

I certainly use my Maxon, I don't like any amps tone without it


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2009)

dont use one with my sig x

considered trying one but decided im happy with the tone the way it is.

i just need to get a painkiller in my 'gigging' guitar now because it seems to be key to the tone i like.


----------



## stuh84 (May 21, 2009)

No boost here, I hate the compression they add, just aint my thing.


----------



## maat (May 21, 2009)

drenzium said:


> why do people set their tone so low? i find turning it up gives more presence and tightness in the lower registers, it sounds too loose and bassy with it turned down



I think it just depends on the type of tone you're going for. It's like Tool's "Triad" vs. "jimmy".


----------



## drenzium (May 21, 2009)

maat said:


> I think it just depends on the type of tone you're going for. It's like Tool's "Triad" vs. "jimmy".



true true, tone is subjective. im sure anybody who wants to djent will turn up the tone  like i do


----------



## Scarpie (May 28, 2009)

not to derail the thread but i'd like to know what pod users use for boosts. i have always been a fan of eq pedals but i find it harder and harder to get the tone i want from them so i stopped. but what would the best boost for a pod be?


----------



## troyguitar (May 28, 2009)

silentrage said:


> If I turn the gain knob on my DC-5 to 10 it sounds like ass. But if I keep it at 6-7 and clean boost it with an OD, it sounds awesome. So in my case, definitely REALLY need it.



That's funny. I put the gain on mine at 6-7 without a boost or about 4 with a boost and that's using regular pickups like SD JB's, nothing super hot.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 28, 2009)

i hope joe comes back to the custom pedal goodness, i want a cerberus modded MT-2 SO FUCKIN BAD


----------



## Meldville (May 29, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i hope joe comes back to the custom pedal goodness, i want a cerberus modded MT-2 SO FUCKIN BAD



And I want a rackmount BM!!!!!

Right now I run a DS1 into my Engl e504, and I can't imagine playing a tube amp w/o a boost. It just tightens it up, adds midrange crunch and allows me to run the gain low on the head while still having sustain. On the DS1, I have the gain all the way down, tone a little under 12 o'clock, and level all the way up. Definitely looking to make the move to a bloody murder or chaos modden TS9 in the near future!


----------



## op1e (May 29, 2009)

Scarpie said:


> not to derail the thread but i'd like to know what pod users use for boosts. i have always been a fan of eq pedals but i find it harder and harder to get the tone i want from them so i stopped. but what would the best boost for a pod be?



Its called a BBE Sonic Maximizer. It gave my Digitech Pod life again and saved it from ebay.


----------



## Scarpie (May 30, 2009)

op1e said:


> Its called a BBE Sonic Maximizer. It gave my Digitech Pod life again and saved it from ebay.





guitar---------------BBE--------amp front end?


----------

